# I want to try something new... African Predator setup



## CamCam (Mar 26, 2009)

Alright so I currently have a 55g stocked with a few random mbuna. (5 yellow labs, 5 acei, and 3 rusties). Pretty much I'm bored of them, I mean don't get me wrong I like mbuna, but I've always felt like I just settled with mbuna due to my tank size. I've always wanted to have a nice african predatory setup going.

My question to you guys is what are my choices with a 55g as far as a predatory african setup? Would it be wiser of me to sell off my fish, all my tons of rocks, and tank and look into getting a bigger setup? Or are there predatory setups that work with my tank size?

I was looking mostly at a few Hap's that I thought would maybe work out in a 55g.

What are your thoughts? I'd just like to get some guidance so I know what I need to look into as far as researching. Also as far as selling off my setup and getting a bigger tank, I am open to the idea, just not entirely sure that I'd be able to fit anything longer than a 4 foot setup in the room, as well as the fact that I don't want to go crazy over budget here.


----------



## cjacob316 (Dec 4, 2008)

a real predator tank would require a 6 foot tank given that "predator" haps are quite large

there are smaller haps and peacocks that eat meat, but are not predators.

do you want fish that WILL eat other fish, or do you want fish to feed small shrimp and even small fry


----------



## CamCam (Mar 26, 2009)

cjacob316 said:


> a real predator tank would require a 6 foot tank given that "predator" haps are quite large
> 
> there are smaller haps and peacocks that eat meat, but are not predators.
> 
> do you want fish that WILL eat other fish, or do you want fish to feed small shrimp and even small fry


I figured as much, maybe I should invest in the 6 footer and just make it a long term project. I'm worried if I go with smaller I may once again not be as happy with my setup.

I would be okay with fry and brine shrimp predators, what are some types I can look into as far as stocking. Would those be fish that would work in my 55g? I'm starting to think if 55g isn't big enough, why buy a 75g instead of going straight for the 6 footer.

I guess it depends on what types of predators would work in a 55g, because a 125+ is a whole different ballpark.


----------



## CamCam (Mar 26, 2009)

oh and just to clarify, by predator I was more meaning carnivorous fish. The size of the prey isn't a big deal to me. Whether it be insects/brine shrimp/ fry


----------



## cjacob316 (Dec 4, 2008)

well first off they aren't true carnivores and do need something like nls in their diet for some roughage. but all peacocks and haps do well with meat in their diet, but some of their mouth just are designed to eat larger fish, they'll eat shrimp, tiny fry, etc

i don't know how often they can be fed straight protein though. but i would assume it would be similar in feeding as mbuna, and when you say you are bored and want predators, I can't help but think you want something that will eat live food all the time

so what are you really looking for? what bores you about mbuna? what do you expect from more carnivorous fish?


----------



## CamCam (Mar 26, 2009)

I just don't like stacking my tank full of rocks and having so many smaller fish. Its such a pain to keep the tank clean. I'll do a 75% water change and sand vac and the next day there's tons of detritus as if I barely cleaned it at all. I guess that wouldn't bother me as much if I didn't have to take out all the rocks every time I to clean up all the poop.

Anyway I'd personally just be much happier with 3-4 bigger fish than 12-14 smaller ones.

I know how the whole carnivore thing comes off, I'm sure you guys have had plenty of inexperienced people asking about fish they can feed nothing but diseased feeders to for entertainment, but that's not what I'm after. I can't say why exactly but I'm just more interested in carnivorous types.

I'm not looking for any type of fish I can feed constant live food to, seems like that would be a huge pain. I'd feed a staple of NLS probably the same way I feed my mbuna, as well as a rare treat of brine shrimp or whatever, I'd have to research more I guess on that. As far as what's easiest to breed or raise in a smaller tank, and what's healthiest for the fish.

I just want to know if there are indeed some peacock / hap setups that I can do that would end up with me stocking about 3-4 fish with the same dietary needs for my 55g. I'm also asking if it would be more wise for me to sell my 55g setup and go for a bigger tank to make this happen, or if my tank size is fine for what I'm looking to do.

I suppose I should have worded my questions a little better.


----------



## cjacob316 (Dec 4, 2008)

yeah for a 55 i'd say go with about 9 haps/peacocks/ maximum adult size of 6 or under, no two fish should look alike, all males

stay away from jacobfreibergi type peacocks and ob peacocks, too big and aggressive

a lot of peacocks are yellow, so pick one yellow one you like
i'd also go with a red shoulder, flametail, sulphurhead, ruby red

for haps i like
Copadichromis trewavasae
Placidochromis electra
Otopharynx lithobates
most lethrinops

a yellow lab would also work


----------



## fox (Jun 11, 2009)

CamCam said:


> My question to you guys is what are my choices with a 55g as far as a predatory african setup? Would it be wiser of me to sell off my fish, all my tons of rocks, and tank and look into getting a bigger setup? Or are there predatory setups that work with my tank size?
> 
> I was looking mostly at a few Hap's that I thought would maybe work out in a 55g.


You are pretty limited to what you can stock in a 55G tank if the constraints are predatory and Haps. There are smaller haps out there if you want to keep them in a 55.

Otherwise some nice predatory Haps that you might find interesting in a larger tank:

Aristochromis christyi
Nimbochromis fuscotaeniatus 
Champsochromis caeruleus 
Tyrannochromis nigriventer 
Nimbochromis venustus 
Dimidiochromis compressiceps
Tyrannochromis macrostoma

Not predatory but prolly a good add to any Hap tank:

Placidochromis sp. "Phenochilus Tanzania" 
Fossorochromis rostratus 
Cyrtocara moorii 
Copadichromis borleyi (Kadango)

I have six of those species from both lists above in a 72" x 24" x 29" DT along with a dozen mbuna.


----------



## CamCam (Mar 26, 2009)

Thanks very much guys, just needed some opinions and guidance. Now to begin researching


----------



## scrubjay (Oct 25, 2009)

I'd get the 125 gallon tank 

Have you looked into Central American or South American cichlids?
Maybe you'd rather keep a pair of large fish rather than a bunch of Africans?
If so, you might like a pair of pike cichlids--very neat fish.
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/intro_pike_cichlids.php
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/species.php?id=591
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/crenicichla_saxatilis.php


----------



## scrubjay (Oct 25, 2009)

or a species tank with a small group of larger Malawi cichlids. Some examples might be:
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/species.php?id=1218
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/species.php?id=1158
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/species.php?id=1061
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/species.php?id=1062


----------



## tyxpx (Feb 25, 2010)

Oscars?


----------



## PoloGreenMachine (May 18, 2010)

get a 125 gallon long, and use Venustus and Compressisseps thats what im planning on doing. those guys will destroy feeder guppies.


----------



## GoofBoy (Jul 3, 2007)

CamCam said:


> What are your thoughts? I'd just like to get some guidance so I know what I need to look into as far as researching. Also as far as selling off my setup and getting a bigger tank, I am open to the idea, just not entirely sure that I'd be able to fit anything longer than a 4 foot setup in the room, as well as the fact that I don't want to go crazy over budget here.


If you can't go longer that 4ft, I would definitely go to at least a 75 or even a 120 to double your floor space.

Then you could keep things like a Pheno, Liuli - some large more peaceful haps - I personally would stay away from large predators in anything under 6ft.

If I were to keep the 55 I would go with tangs - a wicked aggressive shellie pair on one side a large Julie Pair on a pile of rocks on the other and Cyps to keep everyone out. Not what you were looking for but just a thought. IMHO, the tang behaviors are way more interesting than Malawi and I keep both.

Good Luck.


----------



## fisher king (Mar 30, 2006)

CamCam said:


> I just don't like stacking my tank full of rocks and having so many smaller fish. Its such a pain to keep the tank clean. I'll do a 75% water change and sand vac and the next day there's tons of detritus as if I barely cleaned it at all. I guess that wouldn't bother me as much if I didn't have to take out all the rocks every time I to clean up all the poop.


This means you are feeding too much and too often. Also, you should set-up your tank for the specie(s) you want to keep and leave their environment alone unless it is absolutely necessary to change things around.

I have a 38 gallon aquarium with a small colony of albino brichardi with rockwork going up almost to the middle of the tank and there is never anything on the sand or deep within the rocks. When I do a water change I take a turkey baster and blow off the exposed surface of the rocks and also blow water down into the cracks. Hardly anything ever comes out.

It took me a long time to learn just the right amount of food to feed my fish so that everyone is well fed but nothing is left over. Some pros say that it is beter to leave them a little hungry than to fill them up.

Just remember: Set it, and forget it!


----------

